# TVL - Touch Ventures



## System (21 September 2021)

Touch Ventures is an Australian investment holding company with broad flexibility as to how it deploys its capital in seeking to achieve its investment objectives. Touch Ventures has formulated an investment strategy focused on seeking to deploy capital towards high growth, scalable investment opportunities.

Touch Ventures intends to build a portfolio of investments in high growth, scalable companies, in accordance with its investment strategy. In particular, it believes there are compelling investment opportunities in companies in the growth-stage of their development within the retail innovation, consumer, finance and data segments. Touch Ventures may also allocate up to approximately 5% in aggregate of its overall portfolio for investments in early-stage companies.

Touch Ventures' investments will include initial investments,  including acquisitions of securities in new portfolio companies,  and participation in follow-on raisings by existing portfolio companies.

It is anticipated that TVL will list on the ASX during September 2021.









						Touch Ventures | Venture Capital
					

Touch Ventures is an investment holding company focused on high growth, scalable investment opportunities globally, including those who may benefit from Afterpay's ecosystem




					www.touchventures.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2021)

*Listing date*29 September 2021 11:00 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.touchventures.com/*Principal Activities*Investment entity*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.40*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TVL*Capital to be Raised*$100,000,000*Expected offer close date*17 September 2021*Underwriter*Bell Potter Securities Limited (Underwriter/Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 September 2021)

and Touch Ventures has listed on the ASX today ... IPO at 40c, opened at 58c,  ran quickly to 74c and is now back around the 56c level, half an hour into trading.

Is this the same Touch entity that was involved in the July 2017 formation of APT?


> _Afterpay and Touch have merged to become the Afterpay Touch Group_


----------

